# Added insurance?



## Mikeb437 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve been told that I need to get added insurance in case I get into an accident. But if I do not to get insurance and I get into an accident do I need to tell my insurance company that I was driving for Uber? If they don’t ask I won’t tell so will that make a difference? Who has insurance and who does not here. My insurance company quoted me $2000 a year to drive for a ride sharing service


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Please first try searching and reading the dozens and dozens of posts here that have already answered your questions many times over.


----------



## Mikeb437 (Apr 29, 2019)

I asked the question so i didn’t have to read thru dozens and dozens of threads to get an answer thank you...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeb437 said:


> I asked the question so i didn't have to read thru dozens and dozens of threads to get an answer thank you...


Translation: My time is much too important to bother to do any due diligence and research what it is I am considering getting into.

Sorry, but if you can not be bothered to spend the time to do research, then you have no business providing services to others.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikeb437 said:


> I've been told that I need to get added insurance in case I get into an accident. But if I do not to get insurance and I get into an accident do I need to tell my insurance company that I was driving for Uber? If they don't ask I won't tell so will that make a difference? Who has insurance and who does not here. My insurance company quoted me $2000 a year to drive for a ride sharing service


Short answer: you need to have rideshare endorsement on your policy.

Different insurance companies may call it different things. You need it because if you get in an accident while on an active Uber ride, and even if Uber's insurance covers the damage, there's a good chance your insurance company will find out and they will drop you like a sack of potatoes. And then you may have issues finding another insurance company willing to cover you.

The cost difference is not much, I'm with Allstate and if I recall (it's not clearly documented on their paperwork) it's something like $15 extra per month. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mikeb437 (Apr 29, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Short answer: you need to have rideshare endorsement on your policy.
> 
> Different insurance companies may call it different things. You need it because if you get in an accident while on an active Uber ride, and even if Uber's insurance covers the damage, there's a good chance your insurance company will find out and they will drop you like a sack of potatoes. And then you may have issues finding another insurance company willing to cover you.
> 
> The cost difference is not much, I'm with Allstate and if I recall (it's not clearly documented on their paperwork) it's something like $15 extra per month. Better be safe than sorry.


Ty kd. I appreciate you responding



BigJohn said:


> Translation: My time is much too important to bother to do any due diligence and research what it is I am considering getting into.
> 
> Sorry, but if you can not be bothered to spend the time to do research, then you have no business providing services to others.


If you dont have an answer to my question then please keep your opinions to yourself. My time is important unlike yours so stop being a busybody and do something constructive with your time rather than being the uber forum police.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeb437 said:


> If you dont have an answer to my question then please keep your opinions to yourself. My time is important unlike yours so stop being a busybody and do something constructive with your time rather than being the uber forum police.


But see therein lies your problem. Myself and some others have spent quite a bit of time and effort posting in-depth information on what you need to do, many times in fact. Sorry, but your time is not more important than any one else's and you need to take the time and effort to do your own research instead of asking for free handouts.

People who takes shortcuts are the people that cause all the problems.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is the best answer, you carry health insurance and homeowners insurance to protect your assets, same with rideshare insurance. If you hit someone and found at fault “DON’T” depend on Uber/Lyft, they’ll weasel 7ways to Sunday to screw you, then your assets will be taken in a lawsuit.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Mikeb437 said:


> I've been told that I need to get added insurance in case I get into an accident. But if I do not to get insurance and I get into an accident do I need to tell my insurance company that I was driving for Uber? If they don't ask I won't tell so will that make a difference? Who has insurance and who does not here. My insurance company quoted me $2000 a year to drive for a ride sharing service


This very question has been answered many many many many many times. Yes on Rideshare endorsement, do an insurance checkup while you are at it, clean out the unneeded fluff crude that currently resides on you current insurance. Recommended, is remove any road service from your policy, instead have AAA Road Service, carry car rental insurance on the insurance policy.

To be frank if you don't have rideshare endorsements on the policy and you get into an unfortunate kaboom, you financial life will become miserable and you can say bye-bye, to any planned cruise vacations, Disney (You need a mortgage for that place anyway), or anything else you need to spend money.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mikeb437 said:


> I asked the question so i didn't have to read thru dozens and dozens of threads to get an answer thank you...


We are so lucky that the all important Mike b is here! Your time can't be that valuable if you are driving for uber.

The heck with insurance, just like and say you weren't doing ride share. Your insurance will never find out.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mikeb437 said:


> I've been told that I need to get added insurance in case I get into an accident. But if I do not to get insurance and I get into an accident do I need to tell my insurance company that I was driving for Uber? If they don't ask I won't tell so will that make a difference? Who has insurance and who does not here. My insurance company quoted me $2000 a year to drive for a ride sharing service


You can be assured the other driver will inform your insurance...yes, even without you providing them with that information.

And, good luck withholding that information when the police get involved.

Separately, without having the Rideshare addendum(rider) on your insurance James River is only required to cover your passenger and any other parties in the accident if you are deemed "at fault" or if you are in a No Fault state you will be completely screwed and here is why.
Your insurance company will deny any claims as you will be in violation of your contract with them by using your vehicle for business purposes.

Also, James River (Uber Insurance) will be notifying your insurance company of your work.


----------



## Mikeb437 (Apr 29, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> But see therein lies your problem. Myself and some others have spent quite a bit of time and effort posting in-depth information on what you need to do, many times in fact. Sorry, but your time is not more important than any one else's and you need to take the time and effort to do your own research instead of asking for free handouts.
> 
> People who takes shortcuts are the people that cause all the problems.


If your time is so important then i would suggest you stop annoying me and put your time and effort into someone who actually cares about your opinions. And fyi, I already drive for lyft and have an impeccable rating. 5 stars from EVERY customer and over 100 rides under my belt. I have an actual job and I'm doing this for fun. Im happy in the fact that you believe you're important because you give advice on an uber forum page but its only just that. An uber forum page, it really has no major importance in the world. So continue to give your "in depth" answers on how to remove vomit from leather seats and bother someone else. I received an answer from an actual helpful member of this site.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Mikeb437 said:


> And fyi, I already drive for lyft and have an impeccable rating. 5 stars from EVERY customer and over 100 rides under my belt.


OH BOY GOODY GOODY. Glad to see you tooting your horn. Oh by the way, what does that have to do with an insurance question?



Mikeb437 said:


> I have an actual job and I'm doing this for fun.


Doing this for fun? Does that mean you do not take transporting passengers seriously? That would explain things.



Mikeb437 said:


> So continue to give your "in depth" answers on how to remove vomit from leather seats...


HUH? You must be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> OH BOY GOODY GOODY. Glad to see you tooting your horn. Oh by the way, what does that have to do with an insurance question?
> 
> Doing this for fun? Does that mean you do not take transporting passengers seriously? That would explain things.
> 
> HUH? You must be confusing me with someone else.


You do realize you've already expended the effort of typing 198 words in over 1080 characters to not answer him?
I guess the joke is on @Mikeb437, you really showed him


----------



## Mikeb437 (Apr 29, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> OH BOY GOODY GOODY. Glad to see you tooting your horn. Oh by the way, what does that have to do with an insurance question?
> 
> Doing this for fun? Does that mean you do not take transporting passengers seriously? That would explain things.
> 
> HUH? You must be confusing me with someone else.


You were "tooting your own horn" by stating how you and others were giving "in depth" information to others. Big f'ing deal! I got my answer so go back to playing your video games in moms basement and cruising the uber forums,, lol.


----------

